# What happened to Dread?



## bbgate (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...


----------



## T0R

they are under attack DDOS


----------



## manistrying

dread should prolly be bck soon


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> they are under attack DDOS



SaulYeah they assume it could either be because of one of the following reasons:

1. Some people discussed carrying out a DDOS attack on Gasprom, some expect this to be a reaction to that as the DDOS on Dread started in the following days.
2. A big DNM trying to hide an exit scam.

I think the first assumption is BS because a big corporation like Gasprom probably has other issues rn than DDOSSing Dread lol


----------



## T0R

it is taken to long already for a market to exit .
we dont know who is behind it 
it takes a lot of money and resources to run such a powerful DDOS
it has been going on for 1 week now so we can conclude that it is not a market that DDOS dread


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> it is taken to long already for a market to exit .
> we dont know who is behind it
> it takes a lot of money and resources to run such a powerful DDOS
> it has been going on for 1 week now so we can conclude that it is not a market that DDOS dread



SaulYeah probably right, could be LE too tbh


----------



## bbgate

Doesn't that have something to do with the fact that the canary hasn't been updated there since September 5? Is there somewhere to read comments about what's going on from the Dread admins?


----------



## KokosDreams

bbgate said:


> Doesn't that have something to do with the fact that the canary hasn't been updated there since September 5? Is there somewhere to read comments about what's going on from the Dread admins?



bbgateThat makes sense.

I am not sure if there are other places outside of dread where it would be possible to catch a statement.

A colleague of mine actually was able to access dread earlier today, but it started to get bad again some hours ago


----------



## bbgate

The hell with it, I didn't like him much anyway.


----------



## KokosDreams

bbgate said:


> The hell with it, I didn't like him much anyway.



bbgateIt would be a great loss to the whole DN community if dread would remain down.


----------



## T0R

They are still under heavy DDoS 
http://dreadytofatroptsdj6io7l3xptbet6onoyno2yv7jicoxknyazubrad.onion - 
Last Online: Sun Sep 18 15:44:26 2022 UTC

is there ip2 also down ? who have that link ?


----------



## Gerald Cotten

ip2 should be up and running. Also Paris provided new onion links from which you can enter. But i failed to safe them.

He is very sure that the main links will start to work again in the next couple of days.


----------



## T0R (Sep 18, 2022)

Gerald Cotten said:


> ip2 should be up and running. Also Paris provided new onion links from which you can enter. But i failed to safe them.
> 
> He is very sure that the main links will start to work again in the next couple of days.



Gerald Cotten
they are back online


----------



## KokosDreams

RIP Dread! Hope they'll be back soon, got some business to do there lol


----------



## breathing

İ hope they will back soon.damnnn it was good forum.ngl


----------



## KokosDreams

breathing said:


> İ hope they will back soon.damnnn it was good forum.ngl



breathingYeah man, DN is not the same without Dread.

But at the same time, we'll hopefully get more users over here..

I am still wondering who did this DDOS!


----------



## T0R

Message from Paris admin off dread ( source tor.taxi )

i2p is up and stable.


http://dreadtoobigdsrxg4yfspcyjr3k6675vftyco5pyb7wg4pr4dwjq.b32.i2p



Money was burnt. But anything to fuck the DDOSERs mom. We don't give a single fuck what it takes. Dread stays up.

Edit (14th): More adjustments and cost savings!

We could have been just straight up and stable but watching money burn in the front of my eyes hurt too much. So I focused today on optimizing the circuit handshakes process (side stepping the single thread pool and spreading the requests over multiple independent tor process with basically the same memory state to prevent the SINGLE thread pool from blocking everything [TorProject why is there only... one... single... fucking... thread... pool for all this onion handshake shit? Modern cpus have cores for days. DAYS! fuck your cpuworker.c library. Spaghettied all over the place. GIVE ME TRUE THREADING. EAT THE COMPUTE. Just because people can container this shit to sidestep your asshole design doesn't mean this is okay. OKAY?])

Tor values have been tweaked. I did a solid for the Tor network too by statistically spreading the load over basically all the guards. Otherwise there would have been a lot more guard nodes dying all over the place. POW is coming and this attack will be just a bad time in the past. But right now we be optimizing.

Edit (16th): The Tor network is starting to have ripple effects:






Performance – Tor Metrics







metrics.torproject.org





While generally this won't result in failures of the circuits at this point. The extra circuit building load has shown to be extremely taxing on the network hurting the overall throughput. There is good news though. After a lot of testing I have a onionbalancing design which should be effective at equally spreading introduction the load over many fronts. With the limits of introduction points on a single V3 descriptor being 20 it's not enough to get uptime. Pushing distinct descriptors on the network is the only way to get these servers up under an attack like this. The current design of distinct descriptors leave a lot wanting because the load isn't as equally spread out as it needs to be. Specifically to introduction points that are controlled by me so no foolishness can happen (and descriptor rejections can be minimized/eliminated as much as possible). After I'm done with it there will be effectively minimal descriptor rotation even under excessive load.

This will be my crown achievement. Protocol layer flaw avoidance by overtaking the entire onion introduction process.


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> Message from Paris admin off dread ( source tor.taxi )
> 
> i2p is up and stable.
> 
> ...



SaulThanks for sharing Saul,

someone must be very mad man!!

Good they're back


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Saul said:


> Message from Paris admin off dread ( source tor.taxi )
> 
> i2p is up and stable.
> 
> ...



SaulJust tested to access the i2p. It seems to be offline.

But i was able to access dread via the mainlink!!



http://dreadytofatroptsdj6io7l3xptbet6onoyno2yv7jicoxknyazubrad.onion/


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Here are some links Paris has shared. Those onse should work fine.

/u/Paris  A

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA256

Seems the other ones got focused hard now. Being that my goal is to get the main Dread url back online and not spent too many resources into the testing servers I've rotated them yet again.

Here are some new URLS (again signed by my /u/Paris PGP key), vist them and use them over the Dread url at this time.

frz6q5lqfrixg6vto2iy7v7lvq3i3jhet5oddyhg6tyuusq3t7k37nqd.onion
yl4mvqmgze2hti3t3x7mos2262ts2z4crshcdeurslkzhselu5bg3qad.onion
p5xdo22k72vofu4lqh5vv4hrxaucqh2kadporinh2tnbpfzzdl27fpid.onion
n7bpmxvqhct4eyuqlhckhnxhqskyoicncomj7xsx3adx7m7nacsuk4ad.onion
tswquihqsswt6pxgjzfzkltvrth53zcmzpktrjzaafo3q7wemvwdsuid.onion
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
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=XeGa
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----


----------



## bbgate (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...


----------



## T0R (Sep 19, 2022)

people must learn to never trust unknown links.
it is better to leave such sensitive content where it is posted by the admin.
ps: these links are all dead anyway


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> people must learn to never trust unknown links.
> it is better to leave such sensitive content where it is posted by the admin.
> ps: these links are all dead anyway



SaulActually it was a PGP signed message signed by the admin that can be verified by each person that has his PGPs.

I found it very useful as I can't access Dread since days and couldn't even see that message.


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Saul said:


> Message from Paris admin off dread ( source tor.taxi )
> 
> i2p is up and stable.
> 
> ...



Saul
Edit (18th): Get fucked DDOSER. My middle finger is directed at you, while my dick is directed inside your mother. 

It just got 10X times harder to take down an existing connection to Dread. You will probably still get timeout issues (more so now) accessing Dread but grab a new identity and you will hopefully get to the captcha. It will still be slower than I would like soon enough I'll tweak this introduction process around the ring we will be basically impossible to take down (unless the Tor network goes down). At least that is the hope. 

I would also like to give a big shout out to the amount of support we have got during this downtime. People hate us going down as much as we hate it happening. Makes it all worth it when we get it all done. We will be working multiple days to stabilize this process to keep uptime high and improve reach-ability. 

It's interesting to see the change on the Tor network when the attack on Dread started: https://metrics.torproject.org/torperf-failures.html?start=2022-09-01&end=2022-09-18 (metrics lag behind about two days). It won't get much better until the attack stops or POW happens. We need about 800 more GUARD nodes on the Tor network so if just a portion of the people in the community can just open up one guard node we will have more than plenty. You can see instructions to do so here. Make sure not to open up too many guard nodes at the same time with the same IP subnet or host (they will be flagged as bad nodes and won't be added!). If you want Dread online that is the single best thing you can do for us. These circuit failures are fucking up so much in the background. 

It's a battle and the Tor network is the limit.


----------



## KokosDreams

So is the DDOS back on Dread? I can't access since yesterday..same for Alphabay somehow


----------



## GOUPIL

AlphaBay is back but Dread is still under giant Ddos... But they will come back, i am pretty sure about this


----------



## KokosDreams

Unbeatable!


----------



## GOUPIL

Yeah we can trust HeadJanitor and Paris for doing their job!


----------



## T0R

This is 100% LE, they are trying to prove that dread is alphabay and also before WHM.
This is not good at all. 
they can change every week from hosting, but it is no solution.
The power they put in this DDoS is unseen, you don't want to know the price off this €€€€€€


----------



## T0R

GOUPIL said:


> Yeah we can trust HeadJanitor and Paris for doing their job!



GOUPILas long as they are free your thinking is 100% spot on.


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> as long as they are free your thinking is 100% spot on.



Saul
Fingers crossed


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> This is 100% LE, they are trying to prove that dread is alphabay and also before WHM.
> This is not good at all.
> they can change every week from hosting, but it is no solution.
> The power they put in this DDoS is unseen, you don't want to know the price off this €€€€€€



Saul
100%!

That's an interesting take, haven't seen it like that yet tbh
I've heard some numbers and it's insane what a DDOS on this scale can cost on the daily..


----------



## GOUPIL

why LE would do such a thing? i mean Dread is a source of information for LE too! 
Guys i don't want to know the price of this Ddos... Insane 
Double insane if it's LE...


----------



## T0R

GOUPIL said:


> why LE would do such a thing? i mean Dread is a source of information for LE too!
> Guys i don't want to know the price of this Ddos... Insane
> Double insane if it's LE...



GOUPIL
dread was always free until 6 months ago. they generate a small fortune in revenue from users today. and if money is involved, it usually doesn't last.


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> why LE would do such a thing? i mean Dread is a source of information for LE too!
> Guys i don't want to know the price of this Ddos... Insane
> Double insane if it's LE...



GOUPIL
Dread is receiving money from DNM for advertising, what makes the platform somewhat illegal too.
Also, if /u/hugbunter is connected to other DNM like WHM or AlphaBay it makes sense that LE is trying to attack his network.

Also, whoelse could have the funds needed to do such a big DDOS attack?


----------



## T0R

No one ! And LE arrested a lot off hackers and allot off them choose to work for them when needed
so they keep their freedom.


----------



## GOUPIL

you telling me this Ddos is actually paid by public funds?
what a shame


----------



## HEISENBERG

GOUPIL said:


> you telling me this Ddos is actually paid by public funds?
> what a shame



GOUPIL
Governments have the most enormous capacity for DDoS attacks. It costs them nothing. Taxpayers' money won't suffer
But I doubt the government is doing it. More likely someone wants a substantial share of the Dread forum traffic.


----------



## GOUPIL

i agree with you HEINSENBERG, i personnaly think Dread is useful for LE too. It's a big source of information for anyone on the darknet. 
Maybe a giant phishing is coming haha


----------



## T0R

HEISENBERG said:


> Governments have the most enormous capacity for DDoS attacks. It costs them nothing. Taxpayers' money won't suffer
> But I doubt the government is doing it. More likely, someone wants a substantial share of the Dread forum traffic.



HEISENBERG
No impossible this time 
the only way was if a market goes exit scam, so people do not can complain, and they have
time to transfer all the funds off the market.

But this is not the case so 100% LE


----------



## T0R

GOUPIL said:


> I agree with you HEISENBERG, I personally think Dread is useful for LE too. It's a big source of information for anyone on the dark net.
> Maybe a giant phishing is coming haha



GOUPIL
You are crazy. Dread is 100% dark net only with java disable at all times 
it is not possible to track down any user without java. 
so LE have nothing on dread.
it is the most safest place off the whole internet for a user and this is true.


----------



## bbgate (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...


----------



## GOUPIL (Oct 14, 2022)

if i was a cop i will use Dread to learn how drug dealers use darkweb, even if i can't track their IP. At least i konw how they do properly their jobs.




bbgate said:


> Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...



bbgate
A giant DDOS is ongoing on the Dread server.


----------



## GOUPIL

Sorry for the double post but i don't know how to remove a message ^^


----------



## KokosDreams

HEISENBERG said:


> Governments have the most enormous capacity for DDoS attacks. It costs them nothing. Taxpayers' money won't suffer
> But I doubt the government is doing it. More likely someone wants a substantial share of the Dread forum traffic.



HEISENBERG
So is your guess that it could be another forum or rather another DNM?


----------



## GOUPIL

KokosDreams said:


> So is your guess that it could be another forum or rather another DNM?



KokosDreamsanother forum... why not but which one has enough money to run such a DDOS? and Dread is not a DNM, at the contrary they make advertisement about them.. 
Fuck... maybe it's just fucking LE


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> another forum... why not but which one has enough money to run such a DDOS? and Dread is not a DNM, at the contrary they make advertisement about them..
> Fuck... maybe it's just fucking LE



GOUPIL
That's my guess too, curious how this will turn out longterm


----------



## GOUPIL

me too


----------



## KokosDreams

Is there a new update from /u/HugBunter or /u/Paris that someone could share here?

I couldn't access throught he regular links for weeks now (same for I2P smh)


----------



## GOUPIL

regular onion links are fucking deads for me, and i try a good amount of them, but i2p works perfectly...
Do you think you have a good i2p setup?


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> regular onion links are fucking deads for me, and i try a good amount of them, but i2p works perfectly...
> Do you think you have a good i2p setup?



GOUPILI tried to load the I2P with my Tor. Is there anything specific I need to do?


----------



## GOUPIL

oh no it's not working like that. 
you need to setup a manual proxy with this address 127.0.0.1 port 4444
i strongly recommend to use firefox and to run i2p with a vpn.
look here for more details : https://geti2p.net/en/


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> oh no it's not working like that.
> you need to setup a manual proxy with this address 127.0.0.1 port 4444
> i strongly recommend to use firefox and to run i2p with a vpn.
> look here for more details : https://geti2p.net/en/



GOUPILDamn isn't I2P working via tor too if I set-up the correct proxy?
Why do I need to use this adress and port specifically?

Thanks for sending the link tho, I'll read into it

Edit: I figured there is an I2P broswer I can download, what's your take on that?


----------



## GOUPIL

i2p can works with tor but it's for very advanced users. In my opinion i recommend to use Firefox.
then go in settings > network setting > manual proxy and change the http https.
The specific127.0.0.1 proxy connect you to the i2p server that allows you to be a node of the network. I'm not the best for explaining that but unfortunately you have to use a vpn with i2p. I2p doesn't hide your IP but no one can know what you r doing on the net.
Whats is the name of your broswer i2p?


----------



## Amphibian

You could check out I2P+ https://i2pplus.github.io/ it's way easier to understand and to configure as the official client and if you want to use Firefox always change "media.peerconnection.ice.proxy_only" to "true" (about:config)


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> i2p can works with tor but it's for very advanced users. In my opinion i recommend to use Firefox.
> then go in settings > network setting > manual proxy and change the http https.
> The specific127.0.0.1 proxy connect you to the i2p server that allows you to be a node of the network. I'm not the best for explaining that but unfortunately you have to use a vpn with i2p. I2p doesn't hide your IP but no one can know what you r doing on the net.



GOUPILOh okay, I will definitely teach myself to use it with Tor. I don't like normal browsers


GOUPIL said:


> Whats is the name of your broswer i2p?


There is a download on the I2P homepage, I thought it's a browser



Amphibian said:


> You could check out I2P+ https://i2pplus.github.io/ it's way easier to understand and to configure as the official client and if you want to use Firefox always change "media.peerconnection.ice.proxy_only" to "true" (about:config)



Thanks for explaining


----------



## GOUPIL

if you succeed to setup tor for using i2p then you will not anymore need a vpn. 
I know tor is cool but Firefox is not against the privacy! They send donations every year for the tor project, they are alike cousin.


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> if you succeed to setup tor for using i2p then you will not anymore need a vpn.



GOUPILYeah that's why I'd like to learn it


GOUPIL said:


> I know tor is cool but Firefox is not against the privacy! They send donations every year for the tor project, they are alike cousin.


Very interesting to know and very cool!


----------



## GOUPIL

and it's really easy to setup with firefox... maybe with whonix who force to the connection through tor, you don't need either a vpn.


----------



## ÇOÇOÇØ

there are some rumors that the real Hugbunter is released from jail recently . 
this can exp lane the DDOS


----------



## KokosDreams

ÇOÇOÇØ said:


> there are some rumors that the real Hugbunter is released from jail recently .
> this can exp lane the DDOS



ÇOÇOÇØThis is a bold statement.

Do you got a source for those 'rumors'?


----------



## melk

O.M.G I search for some answers and this could be true . The people arrested in the bunker in Germany. 
Where allot off dark websites where hosted . Could be free today . There always were rumors that hugbunter was also.
Active there in the bunker . Because just after the bust, dread was offline for months .


----------



## bbgate (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...


----------



## KokosDreams (Nov 1, 2022)

melk said:


> O.M.G I search for some answers and this could be true . The people arrested in the bunker in Germany.
> Where allot off dark websites where hosted . Could be free today . There always were rumors that hugbunter was also.
> Active there in the bunker . Because just after the bust, dread was offline for months .



melkOh damn I remember, this actually happened some while ago.

Do you got a link that prooves that they will be freed today?


----------



## melk

KokosDreams said:


> Oh damn I remember, this actually happened some while ago.
> 
> Do you got a link that prooves that they will be freed today?



KokosDreamsNo, but the timetable is correct . it fits


----------



## KokosDreams

melk said:


> No, but the timetable is correct . it fits



melkThe trial started 2 years ago, did they really only got 2 years?


----------



## KokosDreams

melk said:


> No, but the timetable is correct . it fits



melkThe sentences were handed Monday before the 13th of December in 2021.

The minimum sentence handed was 2years and 4 months, while the head operator got 5 years and 9 months.

So even if they had something to do with Dread back then, they are not free yet if they didn't got paroled


----------



## melk

KokosDreams said:


> The trial started 2 years ago, did they really only got 2 years?



KokosDreamspre-trial detention counts double


----------



## KokosDreams

melk said:


> pre-trial detention counts double



melkGotcha! It's an interesting case about Herman X, the owner of the Bunker


----------



## Gerald Cotten

melk said:


> O.M.G I search for some answers and this could be true . The people arrested in the bunker in Germany.
> Where allot off dark websites where hosted . Could be free today . There always were rumors that hugbunter was also.
> Active there in the bunker . Because just after the bust, dread was offline for months .



melkCan you share your ressources "prooving" that Hugbunter was connected to the Cyber Bunker?


----------



## T0R

Gerald Cotten said:


> Can you share your resources "proving" that Hugbunter was connected to the Cyber Bunker?



Gerald Cotten
after the bust in Germany, dread was down for more than two months. 
the news from the bunker was released months after dread was back online 
so at that time nobody asked questions. only when the trial started it came in the media


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> after the bust in Germany, dread was down for more than two months.
> the news from the bunker was released months after dread was back online
> so at that time nobody asked questions. only when the trial started it came in the media



SaulThe bust was actually covered by the german police via Twitter the Friday after the raid (2019). Media outlets allover the world reported about that case too ever since it happened, without delay.

In cases big like this, where over 600 police officers are involved (in the middle of Germany), it is difficult to keep it hidden.

I highly doubt that this case has anything to do with dread (if anything, that they hosted their servers) and I think the rumors are just hearsay and based on wrongly connected information


----------



## GOUPIL

well, i want to see how LE will react when we will all use i2p.


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> well, i want to see how LE will react when we will all use i2p.



GOUPILIs I2P considered safer than Tor?


----------



## T0R

KokosDreams said:


> Is I2P considered safer than Tor?



KokosDreams
no !


----------



## GOUPIL

vpn + i2p with whonix through tor seem to be a good opsec. do you agree?

In my opinion the fact that every users participate in routing with i2p is better than tor and its nodes.


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> vpn + i2p with whonix through tor seem to be a good opsec. do you agree?
> 
> In my opinion the fact that every users participate in routing with i2p is better than tor and its nodes.



GOUPILI know too less about the technical infrastructure of I2P to give my scent of thought here, but it seams reasonable.

What do you think @HEISENBERG?

PS - I guess WHONIX can also be replaced with tails here, correct?


----------



## GOUPIL

tails and i2p don't works together. Maybe replace tails by a boot live usb.


----------



## T0R

Whonix is better, but normal people don't use it that way. if you go with I2P true tor, they still can
DDoS tor, so it gives the same answer 
I2P needs open ports and this I don't like


----------



## KokosDreams

GOUPIL said:


> tails and i2p don't works together. Maybe replace tails by a boot live usb.



GOUPILOh okay I understand.

Yeah maybe it's time to switch to Whonix soon..


----------



## GOUPIL

If tor is so DDoS, why all the i2p links works well?
And if we r not using tor for ours i2p projects, Tor will definitely die ?


----------



## T0R

i2P creates its own internet and makes it secure. TOR on the other hand creates a safer path for users to communicate securely. These two methods uses similar approach in safeguarding users' communication, but have distinct features.


----------



## GOUPIL

Saul said:


> i2P creates its own internet and makes it secure. TOR on the other hand creates a safer path for users to communicate securely. These two methods uses similar approach in safeguarding users' communication, but have distinct features.



Saul
So, whonix with i2p is just perfect?


----------



## bbgate (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, who knows what happened to Dread? It doesn't work...


----------



## T0R (Nov 2, 2022)

I2P does not have stream isolation support which means that visits to Eepsites are linkable and fingerprintable -- each request includes the same X-I2P-Dest* headers, which are unique to each user. This might be true for outproxy requests as well.

If you access site1.i2p followed by site2.i2p, site3.i2p and so on, each one of those operators will see the exact same X-I2P-Dest* values. This means if they are colluding, they will know that the same person accessed all of them.

this is a disaster for alt freaks


----------



## GOUPIL

Saul said:


> I2P does not have stream isolation support which means that visits to Eepsites are linkable and fingerprintable -- each request includes the same X-I2P-Dest* headers, which are unique to each user. This might be true for outproxy requests as well.
> 
> If you access site1.i2p followed by site2.i2p, site3.i2p and so on, each one of those operators will see the exact same X-I2P-Dest* values. This means if they are colluding, they will know that the same person accessed all of them.
> 
> this is a disaster for alt freaks



SaulYes! that's why you it's recommended to use darknet for one purpose at one time! Always ask a new identity for another purpose.


----------



## rothschild33

any alternative to dread? 
The Hub seems to have an almost impossible to answer captcha for registration


----------



## T0R

I see that the i2p also is 7 days offline 
looks to me that they pull the plug themselves.
maybe the real hugbunter knows too much.
off the mods & new admins
they talk like tor is destroyed 
but it is never been as stable and fast like it is for the last weeks.
tor is flying at the moment


----------



## HEISENBERG

rothschild33 said:


> any alternative to dread?



rothschild33BB Groups


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> I see that the i2p also is 7 days offline
> looks to me that they pull the plug themselves.
> maybe the real hugbunter knows too much.
> off the mods & new admins
> ...



SaulWeird is that Hugbunter hasn't updated the canopy weeks for a while before the DDOS happened


----------

